# New To Forums, Looking for advice



## squiffyplugz (May 30, 2009)

Hi guys (and gals)I'm a 22 year old male whos had ibs since my 18th birthday, until about 3 months ago, my ibs was pretty easy to manage, just taking domperidone when i became nauseous. Sadly around march this year (just after my birthday), i hit a major depressive spell, which led me to contemplate suicide. I noticed around this time that my IBS flared up really badly, I currently suffer from IBS-C (I think...) And i am looking for any little bits of advice that you would be able to offer!Cheers, and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

If you dont mind be asking what caused the depressive spell? I went through the same thing a few times and for me it was a beastly roommate that wanted to knock me down if I didn't do or say what she wanted. well that was the tip of it. Later on I got my own room and things slowly got better despite someone stealing my drawing for the final showing. I still got one drawing into the gallery I hoped that pissed off who ever stole it.For the constipation you can take rhubarb it is a laxative and anti-diarrhea. I have heard a lot of good things about colon cleanse (its not a colonix). Do you happen to know anything about it?Well I dont think I have been very helpful but I gave it a shot.


----------



## squiffyplugz (May 30, 2009)

hey, thanks for posting, work was the main source of me becoming stressed/depresed, working for a major insurance company/bank which has seen better days! lol, im not aware of the colon clense, or the rubarb either!, might have to give it a try to be honest, im starting to loose my temper/faith in medications to be honest, i get worried about all the mad side effect from the depressants and such they keep trying to pump me full of!.You have helped out, so dont put yourself down!


----------

